# Sipaliwini D. Tinctorius



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Just wanted to get everyones opinion on this subject.

I got a sexed pair of " Blue Sipaliwini" D. Tinctorius back in July from 
Saurian Enterprises. 

I have been thinking alot about changing the morph name to better suit the frogs as these are more the pale green form of Blue Sips. 

Patrick told his frogs breed true to this color . so if mine breed true to this color also would it be out of line to call them " Mint Green Sipaliwini" D. Tinctorius?
here are pics

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/t ... ?album=573

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanx ,


TODD


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd stick with Blue Sipaliwini


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Id also add.

Please post your reason for your opinions on this topic


Thanx again,



TODD


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice frogs. Patrick is a great breeder and knowledgeable and I would stay with the morph name he gave. There are always slight coloration differences in PDFs i.e. Red Amazonicus some look more orange, but their morph is still Red. I got 5 amazonicus 3 are orangish and 2 are redish this doesnt effect their morph name. I believe it is more about location of a morph than perceived actual color. I am not very knowledgeable so this is just my opinion.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No doubt about that . Patrick is one of the best breeders out there.
I very much respect his knowledge & the frogs he produces.

Im just saying to other hobbiests If I would say I have Blue Sips for sale ,
& the froglets are actually green they may be a bit confused.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

If I were you, Id say to your customers that their officially Blue Sips,
but these guys have greenish backs and whatever else is different about them.


----------



## Patrick Nabors (Feb 22, 2004)

*Blue sips*

Hey Todd, I just wanted to add a bit of info here. I am not sure if I told you different, or perhaps what I told you was confusing....but my Green Sips do breed true, they never produce anything but green offspring. With the blue sips,(my breeders) you might get anything from the greenish frogs you got, which could easily be called Green Sips just based on their appearance, to frogs which are a much more murky color and not any where near as green. 
Now when you breed these frogs together, I am not sure what you will get, but I think you should call them blue sips, at least until you are sure yours are breeding true.
You could get both, or all Greens from this pair. I believe this is a group of morphs, and probably share a range. Beyond that I dont think we know much. Keep me posted on what you find! 

Patrick


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Patrick its nice to get your opinion on this .

I do know that you can get many colors from Blue Sips . Ive even heard you can get Yellows out of Blue Sip parents. But I beleive I remember you telling me that your Blue Sips breed true to this pale green color & your Green Sips were more Lime green . Maybe I got mixed up here . 

Im trying to get this idea straight as mine are getting to that size & age & believe I have seen signs of courting . (Gentle nudging and her chasing him.) 

I am very excited to see how it all turns out. 

On the other hand , if they do breed some regular Blue Sips. How hard are the tads to distinguish from Azureus tads??? 


Thanx for any comments 

TODD


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

i didn't read all the posts above, so hopefully this is still relevant :roll: but... I have true Blue-Sips that look like Greens too. Based on knowing what the parents diet consists of (not containing Spirulina), and me feeding the offspring (fyi, the offspring are 4-5 years old right now) spirulina-feed fruit flies, I think this is where the Green has been caused from. So their diet is obviously a big reason for it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Spar Pm'd you


----------

